# Quangsheng Rebating Block Plane Passaround



## matthewwh (13 Dec 2009)

One of these:







Copy and paste the list adding your name to the end of it and PM your address to the person before you so that they know where to send it. 

Usual rules apply; recorded mail only so that there's no confusion about who has received it and who hasn't. Postage for this one is £5.72 a time.

Start of the list:

Matthew
Wizer


----------



## OPJ (13 Dec 2009)

I'm interested in this one. Thank you, Matthew. 

Matthew
wizer
OPJ

(I think Tom may still have my address?)


----------



## wizer (13 Dec 2009)

yes I do Olly. Matthew, if you feel like popping a spokeshave in there for me to have a peek at?  I'll send it straight back if you don't want it in the pass around.


----------



## matthewwh (13 Dec 2009)

No problem Tom,

I was going to drop you a PM suggesting the same thing. 

Adding it to the box would have taken the postage up to about £9.00 which seemed a bit rich for a passaround.


----------



## wizer (13 Dec 2009)

yep and I suspect not everyone has a spoke shave fetish as I do :lol:


----------



## jlawrence (13 Dec 2009)

Would be very interesting to actually try one of these.

Matthew
wizer
OPJ 
jlawrence


----------



## rileytoolworks (13 Dec 2009)

Really looking forward to this... 

Matthew 
wizer 
OPJ 
jlawrence
Riley


----------



## Ironballs (13 Dec 2009)

Nice looking plane Matthew but I'll have to pass up on the pass around, having a LV NX and a little LN would mean that I'd end up sleeping in the garage if I suggested acquiring another block


----------



## Digit (13 Dec 2009)

> spoke shave fetish


I prefer to keep my idiosyncrasies private!:lol: 
How's the back now? 

Roy.


----------



## bigjoe (13 Dec 2009)

Me too please  

Matthew 
wizer 
OPJ 
jlawrence
Riley
Bigjoe


----------



## matthewwh (13 Dec 2009)

Ironballs":d068uvzz said:


> I'd end up sleeping in the garage if I suggested acquiring another block



Hmmm, I'd never though of stocking campbeds and sleeping bags, but when you put it like that...!


----------



## Oryxdesign (13 Dec 2009)

Me too please :OD

Matthew 
wizer 
OPJ 
jlawrence
Riley
Bigjoe
Oryxdesign


----------



## LocalOak (13 Dec 2009)

Me too, I was seriously considering buying one so this is perfect.

Matthew 
wizer 
OPJ 
jlawrence 
Riley 
Bigjoe 
OryxDesign
LocalOak


----------



## David C (13 Dec 2009)

Yes please,

Matthew 
wizer 
OPJ 
jlawrence 
Riley 
Bigjoe 
OryxDesign 
LocalOak
David Charlesworth


----------



## TobyT (14 Dec 2009)

I'm in

Matthew 
wizer 
OPJ 
jlawrence 
Riley 
Bigjoe 
OryxDesign 
LocalOak 
David Charlesworth
TobyT


----------



## Froggy (17 Dec 2009)

Hi, I'm sure I couldn't be included in this (living in France) but I'm curious to know what the purpose of the passround is and what the 'usual rules' are please?

Cheers Froggy.


----------



## wizer (17 Dec 2009)

Try before you buy. If you don't send it back, it self destructs in 10 days.

(I also assume if you break it, you pay for it.)


----------



## Froggy (18 Dec 2009)

Thanks for the enlightenment Wizer, could've been useful, especially for an amature who's most expensive plane is about £25!! I could have a chance to see how the other half live :roll: Do forum members get a discount? Who ends up with the tool that's passed round? Does that go cheap? I sound like Scrooge, but I'm only curious.

Cheers Froggy.


----------



## wizer (18 Dec 2009)

AFAIK there is no discount for members. The plane goes back to WH at the end of the pass around IIRC the plane does get sold with some sort of discount at the end. But Matthew is the one to answer that.


----------



## frugal (18 Dec 2009)

Froggy":2cbwcpvq said:


> Thanks for the enlightenment Wizer, could've been useful, especially for an amature who's most expensive plane is about £25!! I could have a chance to see how the other half live :roll: Do forum members get a discount? Who ends up with the tool that's passed round? Does that go cheap? I sound like Scrooge, but I'm only curious.
> 
> Cheers Froggy.



The last person on the list sends it back to Matthew. 

This is not a way of getting cheaper tools, but it is a great way of being able to try out a tool in your own workshop for a couple of days before deciding to buy it. It is also a great way for Matthew to get feedback from users as to the quality of new tools on his books.


----------



## Froggy (19 Dec 2009)

Thanks Frugal. I don't know who Matthew is or what he does, but it's a great idea. 

Froggy.


----------



## woodbloke (19 Dec 2009)

Froggy":32jsgrvf said:


> I don't know who Matthew is or what he does, but it's a great idea.
> 
> Froggy.


Matthew is head honcho here...probably one of the best emporiums to buy top quality tools - Rob


----------



## wizer (19 Dec 2009)

Don't want to sound impatient, but have you sent it yet Matthew?


----------



## wizer (19 Dec 2009)

woodbloke":3c7uy1ry said:


> Froggy":3c7uy1ry said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who Matthew is or what he does, but it's a great idea.
> ...



That's just a rumour. Actually, it's Matthew's wife who's in charge. Matthew's just the warehouse manager


----------



## woodbloke (19 Dec 2009)

wizer":32a99y2n said:


> woodbloke":32a99y2n said:
> 
> 
> > Froggy":32a99y2n said:
> ...


Does he know that? :lol: - Rob


----------



## jlawrence (20 Dec 2009)

I for one think it's a fantastic idea.
Having been bitten by the plane bug I'm looking forward to trying these planes - before buying a nice little selection of them if they suit me.


----------



## lurker (21 Dec 2009)

Being a lazy sod, I can't be a£$ed to get involved in the pass around (tis a good idea however!)

Can we quickly have some reviews posted by those involved, as I'm tempted by this assuming its not a load of cr&p


----------



## Max Power (22 Dec 2009)

Forgive me for my bemusement, but are these not similar chiwanese cheapo offerings to the ones that Tilgear were so derided for selling just a few short months ago ? :roll: Why then is there such a clamour to try them now? :?


----------



## lurker (22 Dec 2009)

Because..................

Like all consumers we are fickle, lack loyalty and love a bargain (even when its not!)

But you are perfectly correct about the hypocrisy


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2009)

No these are not the same planes. They are regarded as well made 'copies' in the US (under the Wood River brand IIRC).

They arrived here today and I intend to do pics and maybe even video :shock: 

With the best will in the world, they might not get back in the post this side of xmas. I'll try to get them posted to Olly between xmas and new year.

First impressions are impressive.

Watch this space.


----------



## jlawrence (22 Dec 2009)

Tom, I see no point in you even attempting to try and get them in the post before xmas.

Come on then, what are your first impressions of it.


----------



## OPJ (22 Dec 2009)

Thanks, Tom, but there's no rush. I'm happy for you to wait until the new year, when things will have hopefully died down a bit.


----------



## lurker (22 Dec 2009)

Tom,

Just do your usual thing:

Drop it on the concrete floor a couple of times
Run the plane over a bit of wood embedded with a nail
Leave it somewhere warm & damp for a few days
use as a hammer
Use blade as a screwdriver

THEN report back :wink:


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2009)

shhh, don't tell Matthew 


I've just got them next to be in bed at the moment. I will arise from my pit soon and venture out to the workshop later. Though I might not doa review today, I think I'd like a couple of plays to make up my mind.

First impressions are: I don't get an ounce of 'cheap' from looking and handling them.


----------



## lurker (22 Dec 2009)

By "them" I assume you have the spokeshave too??

Get up you lazy bu££er - I've done 4 hours work!!

I bet your Physiotherapist didn't say "lie in bed as long as you want"


----------



## woodbloke (22 Dec 2009)

wizer":einw3jve said:


> shhh, don't tell Matthew
> 
> 
> I've just got them next to be in bed at the moment. I will arise from my pit soon and venture out to the workshop later. Though I might not doa review today, I think I'd like a couple of plays to make up my mind.
> ...


Tom - very interested in your appraisal of the rebating block as there's one stamped 'Blokeblock' :wink: in Matthew's wharehouse - Rob


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2009)

Jim there's only so much physio you can do in one day. What else am I supposed to do? Standing in the workshop for more than an hour, hurts like hell. Sitting in a chair is a no no. It's too cold to go out? It's not like I'm enjoying it, I'm bored as hell!!


----------



## lurker (22 Dec 2009)

wizer":2kkvxh7c said:


> Jim there's only so much physio you can do in one day. What else am I supposed to do? Standing in the workshop for more than an hour, hurts like hell. Sitting in a chair is a no no. It's too cold to go out? It's not like I'm enjoying it, I'm bored as hell!!



Moan moan moan :roll:


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2009)




----------



## Max Power (22 Dec 2009)

Wizer ,I was aware that these were not from the same Chinese manufacture as the Tillgear offerings, but they are none the less Chinese offerings. So why the general change in attitude . If I remember correctly Tillgear were berated for selling cheap copies of western goods ,with even threats of boycotting them for doing so.
Personally I wouldnt touch them as I will only buy one plane of a type in my lifetime ie one 4 1/2 one 5 1/2 etc so prefer to buy Clifton etc as the cost differential over a lifetime is insignificant. My LIe Nielsons ,Cliftons etc will allways have a considerable residual value, can the same be said of far eastern offerings? The saddest aspect to me is that the potential purchasers of these will be complaining when their jobs are lost to the far east.


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2009)

Well issues of buying from the far east aside.

These planes seem to be _very _high quality. I'll report later on just how high that is. They have been well received in the states with no particular harsh backlash to support LN. The Tilgear ones were found to be of poor quality, especially the irons. So I'll be looking at that and the others can cast their opinions too. That's the benefit of a passaround. 

For the record. I think I'd also rather have Clifton. If only for the 'keeping it British' angle. That said, I'm on meagre earnings and could do with a better block plane than the Stanley I have. So this could well be a stop gap until Clifton go ahead with their block plane.


----------



## lurker (22 Dec 2009)

Alan Jones":1m7dj56t said:


> The saddest aspect to me is that the potential purchasers of these will be complaining when their jobs are lost to the far east.



Not to mention the carbon footprint.


----------



## lurker (22 Dec 2009)

lurker":20zguard said:


> By "them" I assume you have the spokeshave too??



I know you got sidetracked with you usual moans but ...................


----------



## Max Power (22 Dec 2009)

Wizer is the mythical Clifton block plane ever going to be produced? I reckon Ill be pushing up daisies before that arrives.Unless you know something I dont :wink: in which case pray tell


----------



## lurker (22 Dec 2009)

Alan,

I think his point is that as Clifton don't do a block then buying a squashi whatsit does not breach your buy British Campaign.


----------



## jlawrence (22 Dec 2009)

Personally I don't understand the issue with chinese made stuff.
It's no different to the attitude in the past towards Taiwanese and Japanese stuff.
Initially many 'eastern' countries start out making 'poor' copies of existing kit, then they graduate to very 'good' copies, then graduate to making originals that can rarely be matched in quality (for the price) elsewhere.
You get some cr4p stuff from China and you get some good stuff.
I'll buy what fits my budget and don't really care where it's made.
Yes, I'd prefer to buy British - when it's of a good enough quality and I can actually afford it - but I won't pay twice the price for something that isn't any better.


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2009)

Guys can we put the issues around these planes origins to one side or debate them elsewhere. Let's just see if these planes are any good first.

and on that note... MarkW (WellsWood) just popped round and we had a look. Typically, the memory card in my camera is playing up so we didn't get pics and we only had a limited amount of time. So I'm only giving some first impressions now. I will do a longer(ish) review with pics in a few days.

Some things to note: Both planes come sealed in a plastic bag, which in turn is in a wooden box, which in turn is also sealed in a bag. The wooden box is nothing special, but for those people who like to keep their planes in the boxes (you know who you are), you can't get much better than this. There is absolutely no branding on these planes (Not that that bears any relevance).

Mark _very _quickly put an edge on the rebate plane iron and tested it out on some beech. Initial tests seem to suggest that it's not particularly well at taking thin shavings. But we both agreed that more fettling could be done to the blade, given more time. To all intents and purposes this plane works perfectly well. I'd like to take some time to put a proper edge on it and have another play in the next few days. To owners of the original LN version, is the blade a pipper to remove? There's a knack to getting this one out.

I don't own the LN Side Rebate plane and have never held it, so it's hard to compare. But I do own a pair of Boggs spoke shaves and so could compare the two closely. I'm reasonably astonished to report that they are almost _exactly _the same. There are very little differences. The main difference, and it's something of a minor problem, is that the handles are fatter than the boggs. The problem with that is the sole of the shave does not rest flat on the bench for setting the blade. You have to position it in the outside corner of the bench so that both handles are over the side. Either that or set it on a block. It's really a minor point and the only thing so far to note. Again, I want to give it a work out. But my initial reaction to this spoke shave is very favourable. In my opinion, the boggs style shave is much nicer to work with and at this price, it makes it much more accessible. 

I know you're all chomping at the big for pics. Soon I promise. If there is anything you specifically want me to look at, just say.


----------



## Vann (22 Dec 2009)

Sorry Wizer


Alan Jones":3vtq9560 said:



> Personally I wouldnt touch them as I will only buy one plane of a type in my lifetime ie one 4 1/2 one 5 1/2 etc so prefer to buy Clifton etc as the cost differential over a lifetime is insignificant. My LIe Nielsons ,Cliftons etc will allways have a considerable residual value, can the same be said of far eastern offerings? The saddest aspect to me is that the potential purchasers of these will be complaining when their jobs are lost to the far east.


I'm with Alan J on this one.


Lurker":3vtq9560 said:


> Not to mention the carbon footprint.


'though having my Clifton sent from UK to New Zealand doesn't score very well either. But then I suppose having a Quangsheng plane sent from just up the road (i.e. China), to UK, and then back to NZ would have a dodgy carbon footprint too :shock: .

:lol: :lol: Cheers, Vann.

Confession: I own a Tilgear Grant G95 edge plane (with a Veritas iron)


----------



## wizer (22 Dec 2009)

Vann":15pmvkbm said:


> Confession: I own a Tilgear Grant G95 edge plane (with a Veritas iron)



That statement really rather makes the rest of your post a waste of pixels....


----------



## Vann (23 Dec 2009)

wizer":1oekqnvb said:


> Vann":1oekqnvb said:
> 
> 
> > Confession: I own a Tilgear Grant G95 edge plane (with a Veritas iron)
> ...


Yes, but I'm a reformed 'knock-off' plane buyer. I swore I'd not buy any more. (maybe everyone's allowed one mistake  :lol: )

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## lurker (23 Dec 2009)

wizer":1bmqh3fp said:


> Mark _very _quickly put an edge on the rebate plane iron


IME if you can put an edge on a blade quickly then it comes off quick too.
I trust you just meant Mark is good at sharpening??

How thick is the blade??
Does it hold a edge?

Body Squareness? Flatness?

Am very tempted with the spokeshave after what you have said


----------



## wizer (23 Dec 2009)

I meant we didn't have a lot of time, so didn't spend the time to flatten the back and hone a fine edge. We just ran it over a fine stone and then upped the angle by 2 degrees. We agreed that more work could be done and I will in the coming days. Your questions will be answered.

I think the shave is a good buy.


----------



## WellsWood (23 Dec 2009)

lurker":25mjpsin said:


> wizer":25mjpsin said:
> 
> 
> > Mark _very _quickly put an edge on the rebate plane iron
> ...



I consider myself pretty competant, but it was more to do with time constraints and working with someone else's setup. I put a quick 30deg secondary on a fine diamond plate, then a couple more deg using Tom's ceramic stone (grit unknown but probably around 10,000) - just enough to establish a new edge - and couple of swipes on the back. I kept to a minimum because Tom's ceramic stone wasn't as flat as I would like, but it _looked_ like we'd hit the edge from both sides. The results weren't awe-inspiring to be honest, but it would be unfair in the extreme to pass any judgements at this stage. Tom's still suffering badly with his back so I've "borrowed" it for a day or so to stop him undoing the surgeon's good work, and I will prep the blade properly later today given time, before returning it to him in a proper "working" state - so watch this space.


----------



## lurker (23 Dec 2009)

Mark,

I'm pleased you have got your hands on it as I was concerned we would get a report about bling factors :roll: rather that important stuff.

If the blade is not cheese & the sole flat I think I might risk a punt.

Your opinions are eagerly awaited

PS I think you did Tom a favour vis a vis his back & plane testing


----------



## woodbloke (23 Dec 2009)

I'm also interested in a detailed assessment of this plane...don't forget pics if possible - Rob


----------



## wizer (23 Dec 2009)

I think the passaround will gain views from all parts of the spectrum. 

Jim I don't know why you don't just stick your name on the list. Then your not taking a punt, more like an informed decision.

And you call me lazy! :roll:


----------



## lurker (23 Dec 2009)

wizer":33ozhpg8 said:


> I think the passaround will gain views from all parts of the spectrum.
> 
> Jim I don't know why you don't just stick your name on the list. Then your not taking a punt, more like an informed decision.
> 
> And you call me lazy! :roll:



Cos I'm too mean to pay the £10 postage to pass it on :lol: 

[-( I never said you were lazy 

Dopey, Stupid, Moaning, Impulsive, Reckless, hopeless useless dangerous incompetent yes, but lazy no.


----------



## wizer (23 Dec 2009)

The postage for the shave and the plane was £4.72 from Matthew. YOU TIGHT GIT!

(You forgot annoying)


----------



## rileytoolworks (6 Feb 2010)

Just out of interest, where are we up to with the passaround?

Adam.


----------



## big soft moose (6 Feb 2010)

Alan Jones":k8nrb2jt said:


> Wizer ,I was aware that these were not from the same Chinese manufacture as the Tillgear offerings, but they are none the less Chinese offerings. So why the general change in attitude . If I remember correctly Tillgear were berated for selling cheap copies of western goods ,with even threats of boycotting them for doing so.
> Personally I wouldnt touch them as I will only buy one plane of a type in my lifetime ie one 4 1/2 one 5 1/2 etc so prefer to buy Clifton etc as the cost differential over a lifetime is insignificant. My LIe Nielsons ,Cliftons etc will allways have a considerable residual value, can the same be said of far eastern offerings? The saddest aspect to me is that the potential purchasers of these will be complaining when their jobs are lost to the far east.



Alan if i might make a suggestion , why not take part in the pass around, then you can see for yourself that not everything that comes out of china is cheap rubbish - I've no doubt you would still refuse to buy it which is of course your perogative but at the very least you might then stop grouping the QS offerings with planes like Groz and Annant which is getting a bit wearing, especially as it is clearly based on predjudice rather than experience.


----------



## matthewwh (7 Feb 2010)

RILEY":ah6xrd69 said:


> Just out of interest, where are we up to with the passaround?
> 
> Adam.



I think it's still with OPJ. 

Olly can you confirm this or have you already passed it on?


----------



## OPJ (7 Feb 2010)

Yes, sorry Matthew, it's still with me. I haven't enough lately but I'm hoping to finish with and pass it on to jlawrence later this week.


----------



## OPJ (9 Feb 2010)

Just so you know, I've not finished with this plane and have PM'd jlawrence about passing it on - yes, I know, I've had it nearly as long as wizer did!  (Sorry about that.)

If anyone's interested in my thoughts, they're in two entries on my blog. :wink:


----------



## jlawrence (10 Feb 2010)

picked up the plane from OPJ today. initial impressions are very good.
It has a good feel to it and seems to fit my hand quite nicely, nice bit of weight to it as well.


----------



## bigjoe (14 Feb 2010)

Hi All,
Could i remove my name from the list,its that busy round here at the moment i dont know when i would have a chance to have a proper play with the plane.

Hope its as good as it looks.

Joe


----------

